# Targa-Laptop nur "!!!"

## uhai

Hallo Gemeinde

ich habe hier einen alten Targa-Laptop. Statt eines Betriebssystems erschienen aber nur "!!"...

Beim Boot-Vorgang kann ich ins Bios, dort Einstellungen vornehmen und ändern, das Boot-Logo von Targa kommt auch. Aber danach bekomme ich nur noch "!" in Zweier-Gruppen über den ganzen Bildschirm..

Was kann das sein?

uhai

----------

## py-ro

nimm mal das splash image aus der grub.conf, reiner schuss ins blaue bis du weitere Informationen lieferst.  :Wink: 

----------

## uhai

Das Targa-Logo kommt aus dem Bios, hatte ich schon deaktiviert - ohne Erfolg.

Ich weiß nicht, ob nach dem POST vom Bios noch etwas läuft, da der Bildschirm ja dann steht. Piepstöne bekomme ich keine, Bios-Fehler?

Bios-DEfault habe ich auch schon probiert... auch ohne Erfolg.

Könnte das die BIOS-Batterie sein? Oder ein Virus? Oder ein defektes Hardware-Teil - Graka, Speicher-Chips, Laufwerk?

uhai

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Uhai.

Ob die Bios Batterie leer ist, erkennst du doch ganz schnell daran, ob deine vorgenommenen BIOS Einstellungen nach dem Ausschalten für eine Weile mit Trennung der Spannungsversorgung und anschließendem Neustart, noch vorhanden sind.

Am einfachsten über Datum / Urzeit zu erkennen.

Von welchem Device bootest du denn?

Hast du auch schon mal versucht von einem Medium wie Live-CD oder USB Stick zu booten?

Dann schau' mer mal weiter...

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## uhai

Live-CD Ubuntu oder Gentoo oder Festplatte, Ergebnis ist immer das gleiche...

uhai

----------

## Randy Andy

Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten riecht das verdächtig nach Hardware-Problemen oder Defekt.

In diesem Fall würde ich folgendes ausprobieren um die Sache näher einzugrenzen.

Akku raus nehmen, Einschalttaste für ca. 3 Sekunden drücken (baut Restspannung ab).

Dann mal alle herausnehmbaren Speicherriegel ziehen, Kontakte säubern, wieder reinstecken.

Ggf. auch mal die Festplatte abklemmen, und versuchen ohne diese von CD zu booten, bringt das nix, zusätzlich auch mal CD abklemmen und wenn möglich vom Stick booten.

CPU wird man wohl nicht steckbar sein, bei einem Laptop.

Zählt der Speicher korrekt hoch beim POST, ggf ausfühlichen POST im BIOS aktivieren, wenn möglich.

Sonst fällt mir erst mal nix mehr ein. 

Viel Glück, Uhai.

----------

